# Was wiegen Eure Cube AMS-Fullies?



## CUBEDriver65195 (3. August 2006)

Viele von uns AMS Fahrern wollen ein möglichst leichtes Bike (...welches dabei auch noch stabil genug für den alltäglichen Gebrauch sein sollte). 

Die Wege zum leichten Bike gehen aber weit auseinander. 

Also: Postet doch mal, was Euer Cube AMS (...egal ob Comp/Pro/Ltd./FR) genau wiegt und wie Ihr dieses Gewicht erzielt habt (Komponentenbeschreibung, eventuell mit Bild)!

Ich fände es aber auch interessant, wenn die Fahrer serienmäßiger Bikes das Gewicht Ihres AMS hier eintragen würden.


Also los geht´s !

p.s. 
Um diesbezüglichen Hinweisen zuvorzukommen: Ich kenne den "alten" Thread zum Thema "Gewicht AMS Pro". Nur erstens war dieser wenig frequentiert und zudem auf Cube AMS Pro Bikes begrenzt.

p.s. 2
Mein eigenes AMS wird gerade umgebaut und wahrscheinlich am Wochenende eingetragen.


----------



## knorpel (3. August 2006)

Also mein AMS FR soll 14,6 kg wiegen hatte davor nen Cube LTD 5 was 11,6 oder so gewogen hat! Also ich habe keinen Unterschied feststellen können!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scotix (16. August 2006)

Also mein AMS pro FR 2005 (115mm/130mm) hab ich etwas in Richtung Marathontauglichkeit abgespeckt. Je nach Bereifung wiegt es nun zwischen 11,6 und 12,1 kg und geht nun auch echt super bergauf...  
Is ein Kompromiss aus Stabilität und Gewicht mit Reba Team U-Turn, DT HVR 200, Formula ORO, XT-XTR-Mix, Mavic XC 717 disc mit DT 240s disc, Syntace, Thomson, usw.


----------



## mr proper (16. August 2006)

Also ich hab meins jetz endlich von 12,5 auf 14kg gebracht
Downhillenker, stabieler Lrs, Schw Alberts, 130mm RS Revelation, TimeZ Pedale.
Fährt sich im Gelände einfach agieler, und is mit Ausnahme fester gerader Forstwege oder Längerer Anstiege eher schneller  Also Berg ab, Singletrails, oder auch verblockte Anstiege 70% desen was ich fahre, bin ich devinitiv schneller unterwegs


----------



## KILROY (17. August 2006)

Glaubt man meiner Waage, sind es ~13,4 kg
...ist leider kein Leichtbauwunder, aber Lenker, Vorbau + LRS halten seit 2,5 Jahren auch die eine oder andere Unchristlichkeit aus.
Trotzdem geht es noch gut bergauf.

Sparpotential: XT-Kurbel, Mavic 717 mit 240ern sowie WCS-Parts.
Irgendwann mal, wenn es sich anbietet.


----------



## Wonko (19. August 2006)

CUBEDriver65195 schrieb:
			
		

> Also: Postet doch mal, was Euer Cube AMS (...egal ob Comp/Pro/Ltd./FR) genau wiegt und wie Ihr dieses Gewicht erzielt habt (Komponentenbeschreibung, eventuell mit Bild)!


Gibt es beim Rahmen(gewicht) eigentlich Unterschiede zwischen Pro, Comp und Ltd oder beschränken sich die Unterschiede auf die Oberfläche, d.h. die unterschiedlich aufwendige Eloxierung?


----------



## mr proper (19. August 2006)

Alles der gleiche Ramen, nur anders Lackiert (Eloxiert, Gepulfert, was auch immer) und halt unterschiedliche qualitative ausstatungs Varianten. Also zumindest Comp und Pro. Xms hat noch ne andre Wippe von daher weiß ich nich in wie fern der Ramen anders, -gleich is.

ED: Ich wieß das die Radeon=Cube Ramen sind. Beim Xms sieht es so aus als ob die Wippe auch noch die gleiche is???
Ltd? So hießen die Ams Fullys früher oder wie, neuerdings sind Ltd's doch Hardtails? Ham ja auch die Xms Wippe
Allso besitzen nur die neuen Comp und Pro solch stylisch geformte Wippen? Alles andere "alte" Ltd, Xms und Radeons ham solch olle dran.
Man ganz schön viele Varianten.

PS: gabs nich schon ma n Gewichts Thread hier im Cubeforum.


----------



## Subraid (20. August 2006)

Wonko schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es beim Rahmen(gewicht) eigentlich Unterschiede zwischen Pro, Comp und Ltd oder beschränken sich die Unterschiede auf die Oberfläche, d.h. die unterschiedlich aufwendige Eloxierung?



Es beschränkt sich auf die Oberfläche.
Pro ist eloxiert
Comp (und alle LTD die ich kenne) gepulvert

Pulvern ist ca. 200g - 300g schwerer als eloxieren.



			
				Wonko schrieb:
			
		

> Ltd? So hießen die Ams Fullys früher oder wie, neuerdings sind Ltd's doch Hardtails?



Nein, so hießen die nicht nur früher. AMS LTD sind limitierte Messemodelle, also ein besonders günstiger Preis und andere Komponenten als bei den Katalogmodellen.


----------



## cab (20. August 2006)

2004er AMS Pro
beim letzten Wiegen waren's ungefähr 11,6kg (ist ja ein kleines).
hab jetzt allerdings die Ritchey 31,4er Sattelstütze gegen eine 31,6er Thomson getauscht (die rutscht nicht!) und 'nen anderen Sattel 
Ansonsten: 
-Gabel: Skareb Super
-Naben, Felgen: DT 240, DT 4.1
-Umwerfer: XTR
-Kurbel: XT
-Schaltwerk: SRAM X.0
-olle X.7 Trigger
-Martha
-Lenker/Vorbau:Ritchey WCS


----------



## Rebell-78 (27. August 2006)

AMS Pro 2006-er in 18"

Gewogen mit Reba Race und 3.3 Dämpfer und Poploc beim Händler.

Mit Pedale

13,2 KG


----------



## Sunset (28. August 2006)

auch auf die gefahr hin, dass ich wieder kritisiert werde (da zu teurer aufbau  )

Cube AMS PRO FR 18" 11,2kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB_Fully_in_Wiesbaden (29. August 2006)

@Sunset

11,2kg!!! Beachtlich! Jetzt mußt Du aber mal erzählen, mit welchen Anbauteilen Du dieses Gewicht erreicht hast.


----------



## Sunset (29. August 2006)

Nils Leimbrock schrieb:
			
		

> @Sunset
> 
> 11,2kg!!! Beachtlich! Jetzt mußt Du aber mal erzählen, mit welchen Anbauteilen Du dieses Gewicht erreicht hast.


 
hab da mal so paar markante eckdaten von meinem bike aufgelistet gehabt. wurde aber leider als zu teuer deklariert.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=213425

dazu muss ich aber noch sagen, dass ich mein bike komplett aufgebaut habe. also nicht erst ein fr fertig gekauft und umgebaut .


----------



## coolwalk (29. August 2006)

Hi,

ich hab mein Bike auch vom Rahmen her komplett selbst aufgebaut. Bei mir war "bezahlbare" Qualität im Vordergrund.

Gewicht inkl. Pedalen: 13,6 KG


----------



## CUBEDriver65195 (6. September 2006)

So, jetzt ist endlich auch mein AMS Pro fertig geworden. 

Gewicht bei 18 Zoll: *12,1 KG* (...hätte gedacht, daß ich nach den ganzen Umbauten eine "11" vor dem Komma hätte! Naja, egal!)

*Ausstattungsdetails: 
*Reba Race, Hayes Nine, eine ganze Mende Ritchey-WCS-Parts (Rizer, Vorbau, Stütze, Sattel, Kurbel, Griffe), KCNC Scandium Innenlager; XTR-Schalthebel, Exustar Pedals & DT-Swiss Laufräder (XR 4.1d Felgen mit 240s Naben).


----------

